# Holy Crap! It actually happened!!!



## Big Don (Nov 14, 2012)

[h=1]Armed bandit slips on banana peel as he flees convenience store hold-up[/h] 		


 							by: 							 										Brittany Vonow 							
 							From: 							 	        The Courier-Mail 
 								November 14, 2012 								7:34AM EXCERPT:
 


* 				 				A THIEF almost came unstuck as he fled the scene of an armed robbery  last night, slipping on a banana peel as he ran from a Marsden  convenience store. 				 				*

 		 		The man and an accomplice stormed into the convenience store in  Brisbane's South around 10pm, threatening the two attendants with a  knife and a hammer. They stole cigarettes.

The store attendants  managed to escape and locked themselves out of the main store area with  the masked thieves stealing cigarettes before running away.

But as the men escaped, the man carrying the knife slipped on a banana peel.

The men were last seen along Chambers Flat Road.
END EXCERPT
All those years of watching cartoons weren't wasted!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Big Don (Nov 14, 2012)

The reporting on this story begs one question:
Why, oh why, is there no video? Something with a Warner Brosesque soundtrack perhaps...


----------



## Takai (Nov 15, 2012)

Big Don said:


> The reporting on this story begs one question:
> Why, oh why, is there no video? Something with a Warner Brosesque soundtrack perhaps...



I agree. Someone please find the security footage.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2012)

I quite agree!  A must see feature that one .


----------

